# fly tying bench for a friend



## pvwoodcrafts (Feb 17, 2021)

I quit doing custom work several years ago but they keep dragging me back in. my buddy Tom has been tying flys all his adult life. Kitchen table , bench , floor , where ever he can find a spot.All his stuff in cardboard boxes on the table and floor. Since his kids are out of the house he has claimed a mancave and put an old table in there to try to work off of. He bounced me about making him his very own fly tying table . He specified as light a wood as possible. He thought maple might be good." Maybe you might have some with nice grain". He also needed a cabinet with specific size drawers to hold his whatnots and a tool block. This is what he will get when he comes to pick it up. 60 x 22

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 11 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 17, 2021)

Beautiful piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh good lord that's nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 17, 2021)

That is so incredible. I just made a small portable table to sit in another table. That is a piece of art an airloom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rob3232 (Feb 17, 2021)

Wowser. He will be a happy man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 17, 2021)

and
*and*

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 17, 2021)

Holy @#$*.!! That is genuinely one of the most spectacular looking desks I have seen.
Well done, great job Mike!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 17, 2021)

Wow!!! Beautiful desk and the figured maple rocks. The way I tie, it's actually too pretty. Glue, razor blades, and what not mar up the desk top. Just a suggestion but he ought to get some sort of thin cover, like a desk blotter or something to put under his vice and where he does most of his actual tying. Hopefully he uses a pedestal vice rather than a C clamp vice. If he does use a C clamp, I'd glue a small 4" X 3" X 1" thick board right under the desk top that he can clamp his vice to. Prevents all these little circular scars from marring that beautiful desk top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 17, 2021)

Awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 17, 2021)

pvwoodcrafts said:


> I quit doing custom work several years ago but they keep dragging me back in. my buddy Tom has been tying flys all his adult life. Kitchen table , bench , floor , where ever he can find a spot.All his stuff in cardboard boxes on the table and floor. Since his kids are out of the house he has claimed a mancave and put an old table in there to try to work off of. He bounced me about making him his very own fly tying table . He specified as light a wood as possible. He thought maple might be good." Maybe you might have some with nice grain". He also needed a cabinet with specific size drawers to hold his whatnots and a tool block. This is what he will get when he comes to pick it up. 60 x 22
> View attachment 203298View attachment 203299View attachment 203300



You sick, sick man. Trying to kill Tom with kindness. You just don't unload something like that on someone without crushing them. Where the hell is that jealous button.....

Ok, that is beyond sweet. Great job Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## djg (Feb 17, 2021)

You need a glass top on that. Too nice to use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Feb 17, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Wow!!! Beautiful desk and the figured maple rocks. The way I tie, it's actually too pretty. Glue, razor blades, and what not mar up the desk top. Just a suggestion but he ought to get some sort of thin cover, like a desk blotter or something to put under his vice and where he does most of his actual tying. Hopefully he uses a pedestal vice rather than a C clamp vice. If he does use a C clamp, I'd glue a small 4" X 3" X 1" thick board right under the desk top that he can clamp his vice to. Prevents all these little circular scars from marring that beautiful desk top.


He wanted purdy wood. Its up to him to take care of it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 17, 2021)

Stunning Mike !!!
Where were you hiding all that maple?
You guys see what I have to resist every time I go up there?
Seriously, if you get a chance make the trip. GREAT material and one of the nicest folks you could hope to meet.
You will not leave disappointed !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 17, 2021)

Nothing less than magnificent! Wow! One for the record books! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 18, 2021)

I've got tears in my eyes. Don't know if because happy for Tom, wishing I had all that Purdy wood, or wishing my name was Tom and I lived in MD!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Feb 18, 2021)

Ray D said:


> Beautiful piece.


awesome!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 18, 2021)

WOW! I wish I had that for my fly tying bench. World Class!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ebill (Feb 18, 2021)

- that gorgeous. Hope he puts a pc of glass or lexan down on the top for a working surface to keep it looking good. 

- ebill

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 18, 2021)

You know I've seen this thread come up a few times and didn't bother to open it. It popped up again making me curious. GOOD LORD why did I open this. I am soooo jealous I ain't Tom! 


Seriously though.... 





I wish I were named Tom!! lolol awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Feb 18, 2021)

Geesh, thank all you guys for your positive responses. I was happy with how it turned out. Hope Tom likes it as much as woodworkers do

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Feb 18, 2021)

pvwoodcrafts said:


> Geesh, thank all you guys for your positive responses. I was happy with how it turned out. Hope Tom likes it as much as woodworkers do


If he utters the least little negative comment take it back and send it to me. I use a pedestal vice and will even glue a new piece of felt on the bottom to protect that beautiful desk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Feb 26, 2021)

Judy took advantage of the small leftovers

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 26, 2021)

pvwoodcrafts said:


> Judy took advantage of the small leftovers
> View attachment 204018
> View attachment 204019


Well tell Judy it was a good try but looks like it didn't work out. To keep her embarrassment in check send them to me. You have my address!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Feb 26, 2021)

Probably would never get there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 26, 2021)

pvwoodcrafts said:


> Probably would never get there


Like the 3 packages that are roaming around USPS lala land right now trying to locate me LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JLTibbetts (Feb 26, 2021)

Barry if it makes you feel any better it the same here in Maryland. 
I got my gas bill for this month yesterday. It was right on top of my gas bill that was DUE on Jan 27th.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GS-76 (Feb 27, 2021)

Nice. Outstanding,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Mar 1, 2021)

Wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## aag562 (Mar 2, 2021)

Wow is all I can say!!! Wish the lord had blessed me with skills like that. It's simple but elegant, if I were getting something that beautiful it would inspire me to do great work. You should be walki g around with your chest all puffed out saying I'm the man, yup uh huh I'm the man.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Mar 2, 2021)

aag562 said:


> Wow is all I can say!!! Wish the lord had blessed me with skills like that. It's simple but elegant, if I were getting something that beautiful it would inspire me to do great work. You should be walki g around with your chest all puffed out saying I'm the man, yup uh huh I'm the man.


Nah, Its just a table and cabinet . Nothing special with the craftsmanship but wow what God did to that wood is incredible

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 2, 2021)

pvwoodcrafts said:


> Nah, Its just a table and cabinet . Nothing special with the craftsmanship but wow what God did to that wood is incredible


Mike, was working on my fly tying and organizing this weekend in my basement. Actually got something done. I think if I had that table I would just sit there and stare at it for hours.!!!!! You are right, He gives us amazing things to uncover and work with. Aren't we blessed!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nyboxcaller (Mar 9, 2021)

Great googly moogly that is dropdead beautiful. Your bud Tom will need a chair to sit in after seeing this. WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

